

Why nerds will rule the world. - Mustafabei
http://mustafabei.tumblr.com/post/62056753054/why-nerds-will-rule-the-world

======
hobs
Based on that, I guess Alexander The Great was a nerd.

~~~
Mustafabei
Indeed he was for his time.

